# Canon 450D and airshow pics.



## AlfaMan (Jul 15, 2009)

Well, took a few pics of the airshow and alot of the pics are out of focus/soft at full 300mm zoom. I have the Tamron 70-300mm but would like to get a new lens.....sigma 120-400mm O/S or the Sigma 150-500mm O/S.

Take a look at the pics and comments are more than needed....new lens.....photography classes.......

http://www.flickr.com/photos/davey_saxo/sets/72157624511526571/show/

If anyone has either Sigma lens I would love to hear from you.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Some very nice pics you have there Dave.

How did you get the pics of the F22 as they look as if you are above it?


----------



## AlfaMan (Jul 15, 2009)

I was lucky enough to stand directly under it as it came out of a vertical dive over the airfield.....can't say to much as I was meant to be working....


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

If those are the photos that you are taking with a consumer lens I can't begin to imagine how good you would be with pro glass. I know on forums people always say the photo's look great but trust me a lot of the time they are poor and rather then say so I just stay quiet (unless people are asking for a critique) but yours really are very good especially for a cheap lens. The Vulcan shot and the open ****pit F18 are top drawer and some of the other although let down by the lens the compositions and cropping is excellent :thumb::thumb:sorry can't help with the lenses, I keep toying with the idea of a canon L lens and then decide it's too much money so I look at the sigma's but the reviews all seem to suggest just getting the L instead and then I end up not getting either!


----------



## JoeNobody (Feb 21, 2010)

The Vulcan shot is fantastic. I also like the ME109 :thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Loving the shots. I hope to try some of this soon with my 70-300mm nikon lense, or the 50-200mm nikon I have, how many shots (%wise) were out of focus? That's the issue I have usually, I take a hundred pics and get a few I love and the rest I hate!


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

I am in absolute aw! I have honestly never seen such good photos and so many of them!


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

There are quite a few issues with purple fringing and the ultimate sharpness does leave quite a lot to be desired, as does the saturation. 
Note that the A400M ought to have been a tad slower shutter (I didn't read the numbers; it's the same problem with cars, they look like they're parked on a track...) but the ideas are pretty good. You might need a 0.3 ND in some circumstances, but it's difficult to remove quickly. The shots from the ground could really have used either a filter or HDR, the clouds are blown.

Go get the nice glass, it will make a lot of difference. You will want a 'pod, though, probably; I have a 24-70/2.8 and it weighs a ton. I'd also check - before buying - if there's a zoom lock, as (for example) the 24-70 will zoom back in due to the weight of the elements if you're looking directly upwards. A lock will lock the zoom in place, reducing the problem significantly.

Bret


----------



## AlfaMan (Jul 15, 2009)

Well, above is the reason I need to get a new lens.
I was hoping for someone with some first hand experience of Sigma lenses? I'm almost decided on the 120-400mm with image stabilizing, but am going to wait until either some feedback or I manage to find one in the flesh to look at.
I am curious to see how much a lens like the 120-400mm will weigh!!!
Jessops in Basingstoke don't hold any stock and advised me to go to London to one of there larger stores and see if they have one to look at...........long way just for a look.

Anyway, thanks for all the comments, I'll try and contribute a bit more, but with 2 kids it's not easy as some of you might know.

Cheers
Dave C


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Some absolutely stonking photos there. Loving the ones with the vapour clouds at the fuselage and wings.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

AlfaMan said:


> I was hoping for someone with some first hand experience of Sigma lenses? I'm almost decided on the 120-400mm with image stabilizing, but am going to wait until either some feedback or I manage to find one in the flesh to look at.
> I am curious to see how much a lens like the 120-400mm will weigh!!!


1.6kg. SRS should have them in stock or be able to get them at short notice (I really would ignore Jessops..): http://www.srsmicrosystems.co.uk/484/Sigma-120-400mm-F4-5-5-6-APO-DG-OS-HSM---Canon-Fit.html

Bret


----------



## AlfaMan (Jul 15, 2009)

It has been some time since I have used a Sigma lens.....are there any known issues??? is there a better option??? Does anyone have a Sigma lens which has issues? 

Sorry it's alot of questions.......but it's a lot of money to spend and I would like to spend it wisely.......or the wife will kill me.


Cheers


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Which airshow? Assume not bournemouth as it only started today.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

AlfaMan said:


> It has been some time since I have used a Sigma lens.....are there any known issues??? is there a better option??? Does anyone have a Sigma lens which has issues?
> 
> Sorry it's alot of questions.......but it's a lot of money to spend and I would like to spend it wisely.......or the wife will kill me.
> 
> Cheers


Siggys can be dodgy, same as anything else. Check the focus sits where you expect it to (I found with mine, after playing, that it's sharp as hell when you confirm that the camera was right or not!)... and no, there isn't really another option apart from an older Tammy 80-400. Without IS.

TBH, I'd also look second-hand (Mifsuds, MPB, ffordes...) and see what the prices are like before dropping the cash on a new one. They will probably be without IS, though....

Bret


----------

